# Full Engine Detail Vs Bromoco's Back for Good



## Deanvtec

I was lucky enough to have a few new products to test from a new company on the scene Bromoco. 
Today a lucky customer got a full engine detail done for free so I could give there new product a whirl..

The product: Back for Good semi-permanent trim restorer and protector










I chose to use there satin finish today but they also have a gloss version available which I have already used and surfice to say does exactly what it says on the tin.

Back for good is a hard coating that restores trim back to a factory finish and also stops trim from re-fading.

I chose a reps car that has over 120,000 miles on it that didn't look like it had ever been cleaned.




























So onto cleaning as per the instructions, nothing new though just gave the engine a good clean using a few brushes, some apc and a jet wash set to about medium power,










Once the engine was dried it was time to apply the product, for this I applied using a lint free microfibre cloth to all the textured plastics, It goes on really well and a little goes quite a long way, it sets very quickly with no horrible patchy looks either. 
I did the rubber seal around the engine bay with my usual 303 protectant, these together will make a formidable team now, 303 will though now take a back seat when it comes to the textured trim though as back for good gives a much better look.










Heres a few finished pics so from this..










To this..:doublesho
































































Overall I can honestly say that this product "back for good" is by far the best looking and finish of all the products that I have used on engines to date. Ive done probably over 200 engines to date using quite a few different products but I will now reach for this product to dress and protect all engines textured trim before any other product. Hopefully durability will be as good as claimed, Im sure it won't dissapoint in this department. I will keep you up to date on its performance.
What a great product Bromoco.:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine

Can't help thinking they missed a trick with the name


Looks pretty good though.


----------



## ianrobbo1

very nice turn around,:thumb: what did the driver say when he saw the "afters"??


----------



## bromoco

Amazing work Dean 

Although you forgot to mention that it not only looks brand new but feels it too no residue.
Developed using Everbrite Coatings Technology

Great Job


----------



## Gleammachine

Lovely job Dean, the finish looks very factory as it should be.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec

ianrobbo1 said:


> very nice turn around,:thumb: what did the driver say when he saw the "afters"??


The driver has now left the company so to speak. One of the guys who works for the boss (who wasn't in) that owns it was over the moon with it.:thumb:


----------



## bigup

very nice mate!

could you tell me what APC you used?


----------



## Mr Face

*Back for good*

Hi Dean, great write up, thanks for taking the time to show and tell:thumb: 
That really does look gorgeous and I cant wait to get to grips with it as well. Can you confirm you dressed everything plastic under the bonnet except the rubber outer seals that got the 303 treatment ?

Thanks again :thumb:

Mike S:wave:


----------



## Davemm

seems that bromocco have produced another great product, and that the only test thats really left for them is the durability test.
cant wait to get my hands on a few more of these products after using Restore wheel cleaner the other week.

great review dean


----------



## denzilpc

looks good where can i get hold of some of this ?


----------



## Deanvtec

bigup said:


> very nice mate!
> 
> could you tell me what APC you used?


Thanks, Apc I used is a product thats very similar if not the same as G101:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dean, great write up, thanks for taking the time to show and tell:thumb:
> That really does look gorgeous and I cant wait to get to grips with it as well. Can you confirm you dressed everything plastic under the bonnet except the rubber outer seals that got the 303 treatment ?
> 
> Thanks again :thumb:
> 
> Mike S:wave:


I can confirm that Mike, Everything under that bonnet was dressed using Back for Good apart from the rubber seals.:thumb:
I think back for good is mainly for textured plastics.


----------



## Deanvtec

denzilpc said:


> looks good where can i get hold of some of this ?


http://bromoco.co.uk/backforgood.aspx :thumb:


----------



## bromoco

The best thing about this forum is how good you *all* are at what you do....Fantastic bunch of professionals. Great work Dean...the products only enhance and represent 10% of the work you do.


----------



## Deanvtec

bromoco said:


> The best thing about this forum is how good you *all* are at what you do....Fantastic bunch of professionals. Great work Dean...the products only enhance and represent 10% of the work you do.


Thanks for the comments!:thumb:


----------



## Raz

That is one hell of a transformation! Looks so much better now! 

Will have to remember this product for the future!


----------



## Deanvtec

Raz said:


> That is one hell of a transformation! Looks so much better now!
> 
> Will have to remember this product for the future!


Cheers bud
:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

Fantastic work, I'll be having some of this!


----------



## denzilpc

just got some what a brilliant product !!!works just as well on smooth or textured plastics.:thumb:


----------



## bromoco

Have you got any pictures denzilpc


----------



## illeagalhunter

That looks great stuff


----------



## bromoco

What trick would that be???



swiftshine said:


> Can't help thinking they missed a trick with the name
> 
> Looks pretty good though.


----------



## fleagala

swiftshine said:


> Can't help thinking they missed a trick with the name
> 
> Looks pretty good though.


+1 here


----------



## DuncanMon

Brilliant results. Bromoco appear to be tackling areas that have not had very good durable products in there with the Rubber Dub and Back For Good and both are looking brilliant. Then their Restore Wheels is getting rave reviews on here aswell! Going to be purchasing all three later on today. Can't wait to use them, especialy the back for good.



bromoco said:


> What trick would that be???


Add an 'L' in the name somewhere and Im sure you'll see :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine

bromoco said:


> What trick would that be???


B*l*ack for good!


----------



## bromoco

Nice one  But it will do any colour not just Black...Greys etc
It is a crystal clear coating....NO DYES in this product


----------



## Dream Machines

whats the durability like. I've been using Gtechniq C1 for engine bays and will add back for good to the arsenal as well, especially if it lasts as long as c1 does

textured trim care has certainly changed and gone to new levels with these two products
Smooth trims are my expertise with my permanent polish product and c1 being my choice. c1 with a wipe on walk away technique is absolutely magic


----------



## bromoco

Dream Machines said:


> whats the durability like. I've been using Gtechniq C1 for engine bays and will add back for good to the arsenal as well, especially if it lasts as long as c1 does
> 
> textured trim care has certainly changed and gone to new levels with these two products
> Smooth trims are my expertise with my permanent polish product and c1 being my choice. c1 with a wipe on walk away technique is absolutely magic


Months or years rather that days or weeks.


----------



## bromoco

Review http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/237253/new_back_for_good_trim_restorer.html


----------



## Gazzer1uk

I like cleaing my engine bays, and have used stuff before that gets it clean but never stays.....

So just ordered some up, my Volvo was allegedly serviced a couple of weeks back, and they missed the intercooler leak, oil everywhere and where they used lubricant sprays for the hinges and stuff, all over the freaking place!!!

Shall use this as the covers on this engine are huge, and will post up some pics before and after....

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## GazT4R`

Gazzer1uk said:


> I like cleaing my engine bays, and have used stuff before that gets it clean but never stays.....
> 
> So just ordered some up, my Volvo was allegedly serviced a couple of weeks back, and they missed the intercooler leak, oil everywhere and where they used lubricant sprays for the hinges and stuff, all over the freaking place!!!
> 
> Shall use this as the covers on this engine are huge, and will post up some pics before and after....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gaz


Not Harratt's by any chance was it, having got my R after being 'serviced' by Harratts all it's life all I can say is that they love white grease crap from a spray can and put it everywhere they can.


----------



## bromoco

How is it holding up Matt, Its been over 3 months since you detailed it?


----------



## caledonia

bromoco said:


> How is it holding up Matt, Its been over 3 months since you detailed it?


 Might have known who resurrected the old threads.:lol:

Surely if the products where this good they would be spoken about and not need the continued bumping.


----------



## Guest

However, the car is question might not have been seen for months since its a rep car!

And why cant he bump it, just like ALL the other makers who do theirs?

On a final note, what if it has lasted 3 months, and is still going strong, dosnt that prove its a quality product?

(if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing)


----------



## bromoco

I would have thought this was support and development (we halp you and you help us).... I have no interest in promoting our products here, other than to get the professionals feed back. Its a shame it is viewed the way you view it Caledonia. I am truely sorry if I have offended you.
We provide coatings for car manufacturers and I have been with another major manufacturer today. And supply many major motor factors, as well as our commercial buildings and architecture. So in the grand scheme of things, touting for business here is far from my intentions.
I rather think I am are here to help and comments here are my own not necessarily the company. 

I hope this clears things up.
I am genuinely interested in the longevity under the bonnet.


----------



## bromoco

Would you care to comment Caledonia ?


----------



## caledonia

bromoco said:


> Would you care to comment Caledonia ?


 On your marketing tactics or the products??


----------



## bromoco

caledonia said:


> On your marketing tactics or the products??


Uhmmm I guess you still dont get it.

Oh well I am not going to dwell on you inability to understand.

Lets just move on mate.


----------



## caledonia

bromoco said:


> Uhmmm I guess you still dont get it.
> 
> Oh well I am not going to dwell on you inability to understand.
> 
> Lets just move on mate.


My inability to understand there these is a statement. The only thing I find hard to understand is your products inability to stand on their feet and speak for themselves. Surely if the products where this good members would be continually, promoting them and in turn talking about them, and not need continual bumping.

Now this leads me to your constant badgering and bumping them. I know for a fact that you offer people products, then offer a few incentives to write a review. So in turn promoting your wares. Even when this is done you include text for them to copy and paste within this review. You continually prompt them, with answer to question they don't know, as to its uses and the like. There have even been cases in the past and on other forums that you have signed up as a different user and self promoted your good. Call me old fashioned. But this is totally miss leading and only serves to empty peoples pockets and line yours.

If I was inclined to apply product that was design for industrial and commercial units to my car. Be rest assured you would be my first port of call. But as a car is totally different in a lot of way I will decline this and all the marketing BS that goes alone with it. After all window gaskets and rubber seal on building do not flex as much as tyre and this is not even looking at the difference in compounds. Rubber dressings that are high solvent contents and mostly make up of petroleum by products. Do you honestly understand the long term damage that this will do to people car?? Or do you care or have a conscience.? This goes for hard metal area and ABS or plastic trims. As products that are designed to seal these do not need to flex as expansion gaps are build in. Within the structure.
So please take these comments as they are meant.
Gordon.


----------



## *MAGIC*

caledonia said:


> My inability to understand there these is a statement. The only thing I find hard to understand is your products inability to stand on their feet and speak for themselves. Surely if the products where this good members would be continually, promoting them and in turn talking about them, and not need continual bumping.
> 
> Now this leads me to your constant badgering and bumping them. I know for a fact that you offer people products, then offer a few incentives to write a review. So in turn promoting your wares. Even when this is done you include text for them to copy and paste within this review. You continually prompt them, with answer to question they don't know, as to its uses and the like. There have even been cases in the past and on other forums that you have signed up as a different user and self promoted your good. Call me old fashioned. But this is totally miss leading and only serves to empty peoples pockets and line yours.
> 
> If I was inclined to apply product that was design for industrial and commercial units to my car. Be rest assured you would be my first port of call. But as a car is totally different in a lot of way I will decline this and all the marketing BS that goes alone with it. After all window gaskets and rubber seal on building do not flex as much as tyre and this is not even looking at the difference in compounds. Rubber dressings that are high solvent contents and mostly make up of petroleum by products. Do you honestly understand the long term damage that this will do to people car?? Or do you care or have a conscience.? This goes for hard metal area and ABS or plastic trims. As products that are designed to seal these do not need to flex as expansion gaps are build in. Within the structure.
> So please take these comments as they are meant.
> Gordon.


You took the words right out of my mouth :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ dont lie Robbie some of them are far to long and complexed LOL


----------



## *MAGIC*

james b said:


> ^^ dont lie Robbie some of them are far to long and complexed LOL


 :lol:


----------



## ross-1888

well that shut him up gordon. im behind you 100% mate what your sayin is the gospel wo my knowledge, the product is ******** and he is offerering infact lets call it what it is. bribing folk for a bummed up review of a product that not many folk on here could give a toss about. doesnt say much about your product. and then trying to be smug with gordon and tryin to smart has back fired.


----------



## bromoco

Firstly I would like to appologise to all members and moderators on here, but as I am being publicly accussed by Gordon I must answer publicly. It would seem that Gordon has a hidden agenda and has already caused problems elsewhere.

Phew..... Sorry Gordon but its taken me a while to stop laughing at your comments. I beleive that your unwillingness or inability to understand anything is somthing that is in your blood and I have no idea where you get your imformation.

Your comment "Rubber dressings that are high solvent contents and mostly make up of petroleum
Our Rubber products have NO petroleum content and are used in the aviation industry. And I am sure you are aware that this has been tested and investigated for saftey more
throughly than anything in the motor industry.

Anyway enough of this public flogging. You seem to be making a habbit of it. I dont know what drives you.

So I have a suggestion. As you seem to get some kind of pleasure form attacking me and Bromoco very publicly at every opportunity, its time we put an end to it.

I will be in Scotland attending some works we are undertaking. So lets meet so we can discuss this matter face to face as this is obviously personal.

So PM me your details and I will arrange for me to meet with you.
I will report back to ALL members if and when I recieve your PM.

I suggest that we only communicate via PM's from now on as to not inconvieniance the rest of the forum members.


----------

